# Unknown Language: Navem nu, cuando sol



## Boris Denominator

> Navem nu, cuando sol
> Tutu nu, vondo nos nu
> Vita em, no continous non
> Nos nu ekta nos sepe ta, amen


 
any help would be appreciated


----------



## danalto

Boris Denominator said:
			
		

> any help would be appreciated


I'm sorry, but this is not Latin!


----------



## Whodunit

Boris Denominator said:
			
		

> any help would be appreciated



Where did you get that from? I can't figure out what language it should be. It a mixture of Latin, Spanish and whatchamacallit!


----------



## Eddie

It's the intro to a song by a group called _Outkast_.


----------



## Boris Denominator

yeah it is, has anyone here actually heard it? it's  called "You may die" it's on the beggining of atliens, the text i posted above may not be  totally accurate(found it on a lyrics site. but i have always wondered what it means, it's one of the last un discovered mysteries of the world.


----------



## outkast11701

No I lay me down to sleep. 
I Pray the Lord, My soul to keep. 
If I should die, before I wake. 
I pray the Lord my soul to take. 
AMEN


----------



## Outsider

Thanks, but what language is it?


----------



## alitza

Could it be some sort of native American language (I'm thinking south America) like Aztec or Nahuatl...? Just a hunch..


----------



## roxcyn

looks like esperanto?  Anyone want to confirm that?


----------



## suzzzenn

alitza said:
			
		

> Could it be some sort of native American language (I'm thinking south America) like Aztec or Nahuatl...? Just a hunch..



No, I don't think it is Nahuatl. 

edit: I tried to confirm it wasn't, but haven't been able to. It doesn't look quite right to me. I'll try and find out.


----------



## FrancescaVR

*It sounds like an ancient Biblical text in a way.*


----------

